# 2014 Supersix EVO Ultegra Racing Edition Feedback



## D1PHAM (Jun 20, 2011)

My LBS has offered me a 2014 SS EVO Ultegra Racing Edition for $2500. Is this a good deal? I'm 5'6 with a 30.5 inseam, should I go 50 or 52?


----------



## 5DII (Aug 5, 2013)

D1PHAM said:


> My LBS has offered me a 2014 SS EVO Ultegra Racing Edition for $2500. Is this a good deal? I'm 5'6 with a 30.5 inseam, should I go 50 or 52?



MSRP is around $3700 so yes, its a very good deal.
For your size go and ride any CAAD10/supersix evo (since they have essentially identical geometries) to figure out which frame size is better for you.


----------



## D1PHAM (Jun 20, 2011)

Anyone know the weight of this bike?


----------



## macca33 (Oct 24, 2012)

It will be under 7Kg, without doubt, in size 50-52cm My CAAD10 3 Ultegra (sz 58) is 7.8Kg, with pedals and cages...

cheers


----------



## fireplug (Nov 19, 2008)

You are getting a great deal. With a small discount I will be getting a 2014 EVO 105 5 for just over $2k


----------



## D1PHAM (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback guys. I'll be picking up my SS this week.


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

The 50 will be too small with your inseam. Its quite long for your height. Great, great price.


----------



## D1PHAM (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I'm all legs. I rode a 52 and it just felt long with a 90mm stem. Any suggestions?

Here's the geometry of the bike I currently ride:

XS(50)
Head Angle (°)	71
Head Tube Length (mm)	100
Effective Top Horizontal (mm)	523.5
Seat Angle (°)	75
Seat tube Length Centre to Top (mm)	500
Chainstay Length (mm)	425


----------



## kps88 (Dec 3, 2013)

The 52 comes with a 100mm stem, unless you had them swap it out. I can tell you its a race bike and not sure what you rode before. But a 50 seems way too small. You have long legs, 50 may be cramped. Have them put all spacers under stem. Make sure its a 90 mm stem as well. 



D1PHAM said:


> Yeah, I'm all legs. I rode a 52 and it just felt long with a 90mm stem. Any suggestions?
> 
> 
> Here's the geometry of the bike I currently ride:
> ...


----------

